# A step in the Right Direction



## Guest (Feb 22, 2001)

Hi All,I would just like to share some good news with you all.I heard today that the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology of which I am amember, have reviewed and approved the site of the IBS Audio Program and agreedto link it to their site.The PCSG was founded in 1985 to provide a network for general practitioners andothers interested in all clinical, research and educational aspects of gastroenterological disorders and in particular their management in primary care. The Society has established links with the British Society of Gastroenterology and a number of other bodies. Their aim is to provide a general practice voice and perspective to policy makers and expert bodies.I am delighted with this move. It is a clear indication that the IBS program and site contents is deemed as a sensible option for consideration by medical gastro specialists.The IBS program site is now listed under their Useful Gastroenterological Linkssection.Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mike, Congratulations!!! This is Great News! Look out Mainstream.....Here We Come....







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is wonderful news, Mike, and speaks to all of your hard work and years of dedication to those of us who suffer with IBS. Many congratulations!!!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, Mike! That's the best news I've heard in a long time.







You deserve it.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Congradulations Mike!







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Great news Mike, congratulations! AZ------------------If you don't have a dream, how are you gonna have a dream come true?Nellie Forbush's song in South Pacific


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

Yay!!! That is absolutely wonderful. I am so happy to hear that. Congratulations!Wish


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Great news, Mike! Congrats!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------

